# Funny pet stories



## CourtneyG (Sep 26, 2014)

I would love to hear funny or intersting pet stories of your other babies.

Here is mine. I had a feral cat I brought in(he was unfortunatly hit by a car before I could make him permanent indoors) who would play with my Afrikan Upside Down Catfish. Pockets, the cat, would sit in front of the tank and wait for Jackass, the fish, to swim up to the front. They would watch each other for a minute, and then Jackass would swim to the bank of the tank and pop up randomly somewhere where Pockets could see him, and Pockets would go up to the tank and tap the glass. They would do this for hours a day, don't know why people think fish have no personalaties.
Also Jackass gets his name since he is racist to bottom feeding fish and he will kill them, he is 5 inches and I put a 2 ft pleco in the tank to help with algae, and he killed the pleco.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 26, 2014)

If you still wonder if fish have personalities, check out what I breed at home: FLOWERHORN CICHLIDS. Bad tempered, maybe! But lots of personality!!


----------



## Jodie (Sep 26, 2014)

I have a Pomeranian that sings. It is the cutest thing. She is otherwise a terrorist and a bit psychotic.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 26, 2014)

That's a very cute dog!


----------



## Jodie (Sep 26, 2014)

ZEROPILOT said:


> That's a very cute dog!


Thanks! I like her when she is not biting my toes.


----------



## Jodie (Sep 26, 2014)

CourtneyG said:


> I would love to hear funny or intersting pet stories of your other babies.
> 
> Here is mine. I had a feral cat I brought in(he was unfortunatly hit by a car before I could make him permanent indoors) who would play with my Afrikan Upside Down Catfish. Pockets, the cat, would sit in front of the tank and wait for Jackass, the fish, to swim up to the front. They would watch each other for a minute, and then Jackass would swim to the bank of the tank and pop up randomly somewhere where Pockets could see him, and Pockets would go up to the tank and tap the glass. They would do this for hours a day, don't know why people think fish have no personalaties.
> Also Jackass gets his name since he is racist to bottom feeding fish and he will kill them, he is 5 inches and I put a 2 ft pleco in the tank to help with algae, and he killed the pleco.


Cats are a riot. I have never kept fish, and never thought of them having personalities. Of course, before i kept tortoises, i didn't know they would have so much personality either.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 26, 2014)

My dog is also full of personalty. Unfortunately it is completely anti-social personality. A little and very old Chihuaha, or however it's spelled.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 26, 2014)

I think this picture speaks for itself:




And then there's this one:


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 26, 2014)

CRAP! I feel for you.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 26, 2014)

Oh, she's outgrown it now. The worst I have to do now is pick up her toys. She's worse than kids in the messy toy department.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 26, 2014)

My little dog has recently decided that he can and will eat toilet paper off the roll and now after 14 years, I must close the bathroom doors when I'm leaving home.


----------



## Jodie (Sep 26, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> I think this picture speaks for itself:
> 
> View attachment 97493
> 
> ...


Ohhh. Bad dog. Lol Is she a lab?


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 26, 2014)

No, she's a doberman. I thought cropping the ears would be cruel, so she has long ears.


----------



## Jodie (Sep 26, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> No, she's a doberman. I thought cropping the ears would be cruel, so she has long ears.


Very cute puppy! I love the color.


----------



## lismar79 (Sep 26, 2014)

Holy stuffed animal massacre!


----------



## Turtlepete (Sep 28, 2014)

This may not seem funny, but the ending will be.

Once my grandmother was making something in a blender. Don't remember what, whipped cream perhaps. We were all in the backyard. She ran out of the house yelling about a cat in the blender. We came inside to the site of our black and white persian, inside of the mixing bowl, tail wrapped three times around the blender, covered in whip cream.

The funny part? Since he was in such a dilemma, he decided to maximize time and use his time in the bowl to lick the whipped cream off of his fur. Totally comfortable.

Thankfully we were able to shave his tail and cut the beater into pieces to get him out. He had a funny kink in his tail and a bald tail for a while afterwards.

But he got the whipped cream….


----------



## justino4444 (Oct 4, 2014)

I have a black lab named buster that LOVES to run. So every other day I take him for a run around a man made lake near my house. One day, I left my gate open on a day we were going to run and he got out and ran down the street toward the lake. I sprinted after him and when I got to the lake, he was probably 30-40 yards in front of me so I just let him keep going because I knew I couldn't catch him. About 5 minutes later he comes up on the trail panting like crazy and we walked home together. He had ran all the way around the lake and come straight back to me.


~ Justin


----------



## smarch (Oct 22, 2014)

Ok first I will share one that's not mine, but one heard from a co-worker. He was dog-sitting one of his son's boxers, and he gave the dog a bone to chew on, and he instead buried the bone... in the bed! He hopped into the bed and dug a hole IN the mattress and placed the bone there!


----------



## smarch (Oct 22, 2014)

I have a cat, who thinks he's a dog. He used to live outside and my dad built him an insulated "cat house", yeah that didn't help with him thinking hes a dog . He comes when called and will follow you around. Whenever my mum looks at him and says 'want some food" he squeeks (he does not meow, ever) and starts heading toward his food looking back to make sure he's being followed. He's a lap cat and if you try to get up when he wants to sit on you he'll just keep try to reposition as you try to keep getting up. 

We have a closet under our stairs, and the act loves to perch on the stairs, if you go in the closet to get something he will bop your head coming out!

He's discovered how to beg for table scraps, and now we have benches at our dinner table and he will sit on one and watch everyone eat with begging eyes... we make him get down when he does that though, personal space mr!

Franklin the Tort, met Semore the cat there was a mutual jumping backwards. Now Franklin likes Semore but the cat does not like Franklin! (big fat fluffy belly fur is warm and a perfect place to burrow lol)

When the cat is up in the morning and you are still in bed he'll come to bed with you for warmth, sometimes he wants in the blankets too, and if you're asleep and pull the covers close to your face and he wants in the blankets he'll paw at your face to let him in, no claws, its like a "hey wake up and let me in I want to snuggle!"

One day I was downstairs and all I heard was "hey! NO! Get off the air conditioner!" I thought he was on our old one sitting on our porch, no he jumped from the trash to the counter to the AC in the window to look out the window. We're very strict about him not being on kitchen stuff because its where food goes not cats, so he knew better lol. 

We live on a lake. This has made for some funny cat stories. We have a stone wall up against out water to prevent erosion, the cat found a chipmunk in the wall and was batting at it from the top of the wall but next thing he knew he lost footing and fell into the water. Our boat used to be docked against one of our docks, and we had it uncovered because we had used it that day, the cat liked to hop in and explore the boat, but this time in it another boat came by and made waves, the cat was in the boat when the waves came so he got scared and went to jump out, but he was at the front where the boat is furthest from the dock... he basically leaped right into the water!

When he first started coming in at nights (he was a stray, he made his way into our lives) we put a blanket in a laundry basket to sleep, since that's how my mums old cat used to sleep, intitally he did, until one day we dragged one of those big fair prizes to his basement to get thrown away: it was a giant blue beanbag-chair-like fish. He decided THAT was his bed and that's where he slept for years, until his claws wore apart his sleeping area and we started expecting to come home to foam balls everywhere. So the Big Blue Fish had to go 

That's all I have for now. Hope you enjoyed my "Semore Tales" I'll be sure to share more as they happen


----------



## CourtneyG (Oct 22, 2014)

I had a feral cat I brought in that I named Snowey (looked like a white Angora). He loved to hunt despite having a steady source of food. One day he came home with a still alive bird on the branch it was perched on in his mouth, he let the bird go when he came in the house, and the bird flew right into our large salt water tank. He also hated my brother and would tear animals apart under his bed and leave them to rot.


----------

